
Ask HN: What best crowdfunding site for my PDF 2 HTML converter? - ldenoue
I&#x27;m developing a new PDF to responsive HTML converter that keeps text (of course!), but also images and math formulas.<p>What would be a good crowdfunding site where I could get feedback and supporters for my project?<p>I have an early prototype, but it&#x27;ll take several months to reach a version I can ship.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;readerview.app
======
erikbrodch
I think you shouldn’t go in that ally. If you are looking for reward based
crowdfunding campaign than you don’t really have anything to give. If you are
looking to give equity it’s too early. Generally, software crowdfunding
campaigns don’t do well on platforms like Kickstarter or indiegogo. I founded
a crowdfunding platform and helped around 5000 campaigns.

~~~
ldenoue
What is or was your platform? Wouldn’t giving free access to the app be a
reward?

~~~
erikbrodch
Mimoona.co.il (local Israeli platform launched in 2012). Getting free access
to software in that nature is something people are used to getting for free. I
wouldn’t put my efforts on such campaign since it requires lots of time
commitment. Spend that time on building the software. Just my 2c

------
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://readerview.app](https://readerview.app)

It looks like it doesn't preserve bold face in the titles. Does it use the
default <h2> or <h3> format?

Does it support accented characters like á, ñ, ¿?

Does it support weird encoding? IIRC if you compile a LaTeX file without OT1
the fonts don't use the ascii number, but a numeration that is off by one. [I
got a few weird documents, when a reset at the wrong time confused my
printer.]

~~~
ldenoue
I have another app based on the same tech but that keeps all formatting. It’s
called Pdf Reflow on the App Store. But I gather from the community that a
pure HTML converter would be greatly appreciated, even if some characters are
lost in translation...

------
PixelPaul
Doesn’t Mozilla already have an open source JavaScript app that does this?

~~~
ldenoue
No, pdf.js displays PDF documents in the browser, but not as responsive HTML
(it actually renders pages into a CANVAS element and then adds text selection
by overlaying DIV elements over this canvas)

My app converts the PDF to a truly responsive HTML document, so you can view
this document as any screen size (ie there’s no fixed layouts used)

